# basculer



## Adidi

Hola ! 

Tengo que traducir "les personnes faibles ou malades peuvent *voir leur vie basculer d'un moment à l'autre*" pero tengo dificultades...

J'ai des idées de verbes,  "cambiar", "transtornar", mais je ne sais pas comment tourner la phrase.

Gracias por ayudrame.


----------



## /Latingirl/

Salut Adidi, 

En Espagnol on dit "tambalearse". Ma proposition pour traduire ta phrase est:

_"les personnes faibles ou malades peuvent *voir leur vie basculer d'un moment à l'autre*" >> _Las personas débiles o enfermas pueden ver cómo *se tambalea su vida de un momento a otro.

*Bonne journée!


----------



## Adidi

Merci beaucoup


----------



## papyzen

Bonjour,

Tambalear décrit bien un sens du verbe basculer : Faire un mouvement de bascule, osciller.
Mais ici, basculer donne plus l'idée de sombrer, s'anéantir, être ruiné. Il s'agit de personnes faibles ou malades.

Yo no soy nativo, pero pienso en  "una vida aruinada", "aruinarse la vida" ???

A voir ce que nos amis espagnols peuvent proposer dans ce sens ..


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Papyzen:

Creo que en francés, se ser arruinarse, hubieran utilizado más bien "chavirer".

Me quedaría entre las dos propuestas: dar un vuelco.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mariange

Hola a todos.
Para mí la mejor sin duda es *"se tambalea".*


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

bonjour,
comment traduire basculer dans la diffamation?
contexte:ce peuple bascule dans la diffamation, fait des menaces…
 
salutations,
P.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

...Caer en la difamación...


----------



## kela colación

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, comment traduiriez-vous, dans la phrase "ces modifications, visant a faire basculer la France vers le système américain", l'expression "faire basculer"?
Ma tentative: "Estas modificaciones, orientadas a llevar rápidamente a Francia hacia el sistema norteamericano" (Contexte financier). 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Dentellière

Entiendo "faire basculer" como algo más negativo que "llevar rápidamente a"

No se si Francia a estado ya próxima a ese sistema, por lo tanto no sé si podría aplicarse la traducción con connotación negativa de "hacer retroceder"

Pero, si te ayuda, y también dándole un sentido negativo, podríamos traducir por: "hacer caer en"

espero te sirva, y por supuesto, espera otras respuestas

Buenas noches   !


----------



## kela colación

Claro, tienes toda la razón, sí hay una connotación negativa y queda mejor "hacer caer en". Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

"... orientadas a inclinar (conducir, acercar) a Francia hacia el sistema americano".

Saludos


----------



## kela colación

Muchas gracias, inclinar se parece a la imagen visual de "faire basculer".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También: elegir, decidirse.

Estas modificaciones apuntan a que Francia elija el sistema norteamericano (o: ...se decida por...).


----------



## Marlluna

Me inclino por "inclinar", valga la redundancia.


----------



## kela colación

Revisando el texto creo que en este caso específico sí queda más algo que tenga cierta connotación negativa como "hacer caer". Sin embargo, espero conservar sus sugerencias en mente para cuando vuelva a aparecer súbitamente la palabra "basculer" (como también soy intérprete, me puede suceder en cabina) pues estoy segura de que en otros casos quedará mejor "inclinarse" o "decidirse por". Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda. Esta es de verdad una herramienta magnífica.


----------



## saintest66

Mi propuesta (ver gugle): orientadas a que Francia dé el vuelco hacia
Un saludo
Sí que es una magnífica herramienta … y mucho más.


----------



## kela colación

Sí, dar el vuelco no está mal, además del movimiento, está su brusquedad. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Babiaorum

Dar *el* vuelco me suena muy extraño. Yo diría siempre dar *un* vuelco.


----------



## kela colación

Ahora que lo dices, sí, es cierto que suena mejor.


----------



## Maupassant

Hola amigos, ésta es la reseña de un libro publicada en Le Point (http://www.lepoint.fr/culture/les-visages-de-jesse-kellerman-06-05-2010-451852_3.php)

Frase: Lorsque le lecteur prend connaissance de la vie d'Ethan Muller, propriétaire d'une galerie d'art contemporain dans Chelsea, à Manhattan, il comprend vite que ce garçon est sur le point de *basculer dans l'inconnu*. Ethan découvre les dessins... 

No tengo ni idea de cómo traducir "basculer dans l'inconnu" (¿"cambiar a un terreno desconocido"?).

Alguien me ayuda.

Muchas gracias.

Se me ocurre "...este chico está a punto de dar un vuelco hacia no se sabe dónde."


----------



## Gévy

Hola maupassant:

No está mal, pero me parece que en "l'inconnu" hay algo entre misterioso e inquietante que no traduce "no se sabe dónde". 

Esta pensando en algo como: - volcar hacia lo desconocido.

O quizás : poner rumbo hacia lo desconocido; franquear el umbral de lo desconocido.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Maupassant

Muchas gracias Gevy por tu ayuda.

A ver si alguien dice algo más.

"Poner rumbo hacia..." me gusta.


----------

